# Game 66: Denver Nuggets @ Indiana Pacers



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 36-29 *@* *Indiana Pacers* 32-29

*Time:* 7:00 PM ET, Wednesday, March 15, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports Midwest
*Location:* Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario

*Indiana Pacers*







































*Projected Indiana Pacers Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 8 Anthony Johnson 6-3 200 10/2/74 8 Charleston 
*SG -* 1 Stephen Jackson 6-8 218 4/5/78 5 None 
*SF -* 16 Peja Stojakovic 6-10 229 6/9/77 7 None 
*PF -* 44 Austin Croshere 6-10 235 5/1/75 8 Providence 
*C -* 13 David Harrison 7-0 280 8/15/82 1 Colorado

*Indiana Pacers Reserves*
11 Jamaal Tinsley PG 6-3 183 2/28/78 4 Iowa State 
3 Sarunas Jasikevicius PG 6-4 195 3/5/76 R Maryland 
33 Danny Granger F 6-9 228 4/20/83 R New Mexico 
10 Jeff Foster FC 6-11 250 1/16/77 6 Texas State 
62 Scot Pollard C 6-11 265 2/12/75 8 Kansas

*Indiana Pacers Players Stats:*










*Indiana Pacers Head Coach:*








*Rick Carlisle*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
7 Jermaine O'Neal​
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Nuggets and Pacers fans get in! :banana: :biggrin: 

Pacers and Nuggets two very evenly matched teams. The Pacers are starting to click with all their new faces after the Artest trade. The Nuggets are definitely clicking with their new players. I feel like this game will be close all the way through and come down to the last few plays. So I give the Nuggets a slight edge because of Melo. Carmelo is a proven clutch performer.

Let's Go Nuggets! :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

these teams are NOT evenly matched!

although melo once said peja is one of his toughest players to guard...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Nice looking game thread 23...

and yeah this should be a close game all the way through, which scares me because we're horrible at closing games out....

I haven't got the chance to see many of your games, but I do know that you guys have been playing great as of late, and well there's not that much more I can say about Melo, the guy's a dangerous weapon especially in the clutch...

I want us, and expect us to win, but wouldn't be surprised if we don't, because Denver's got a very solid squad, so good luck, and let's just hope there's no injuries on both of our teams...:cheers:...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see a CU kid starting in the league (Harrison).

Will also be nice to see my NBA 2K5 Nuggets stud Jamal Tinsley play for Indiana finally! He's not hurt anymore right? I saw him in highlights the other night!

Nice picture of Peja in up top AJ23! Ha :clap: 

Nuggets should be able to pull this one out and that scares me! Nuggets have been letting teams hang around and need a nice win here to be what...4-1 on the trip so far? 

Should be a good one...

Nuggets 106
Pacers 101


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Will also be nice to see my NBA 2K5 Nuggets stud Jamal Tinsley play for Indiana finally! He's not hurt anymore right?



He won't start yet, but he's looking very good since he came back, I mean he's not fully healed yet, but he looks better, and better with each game that passes...

Anyways good luck tonight it should, and will be great game against 2 very good teams....:cheers:...

P.S. J.T. owns in 2k5, his range, and skills were mad crazy in that game! I could easily score 50+ with him on any game....aaaahhh if only it was real life...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nice looking game thread 23...
> 
> and yeah this should be a close game all the way through, which scares me because we're horrible at closing games out....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props regarding the thread -

I agree these teams will battle, and both are very very good. I'm looking forward to watching Carmelo go up against Granger. Grange is going to be a special player.

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver Nuggets coming out playing well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Nice to see a CU kid starting in the league (Harrison).
> 
> Will also be nice to see my NBA 2K5 Nuggets stud Jamal Tinsley play for Indiana finally! He's not hurt anymore right? I saw him in highlights the other night!
> 
> ...


Supp tobin!

This should be a great game tonight. It will be a good measuring stick as well for the Nuggets.

Harrison is a beast!

And Yeah, I thought that Peja picture was pretty hilarious as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Near steal by Melo.

Dre Miller knocking down the jump shot. :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Evans is a rebounding machine!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up 32 - 21 at the end of the 1st quarter.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja lighting the Nuggets up right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bucket for Dre Miller.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up 61-47 at half time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby stuffed Granger, and than gets the oop by Dre on the other end.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller with the steal and easy lay up. :banana:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller throws up another oop for Camby.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with some nice no look passing tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pacers trying to battle back.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up 82 - 74 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pacers cut Nuggets lead to 5 points.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller hits a nice jump shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre doing it again with another big jump shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with an and one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Harrison upset for the shot he took by Melo.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller with the lay up with contact.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo drains the jump shot.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pacers pull back with in 3. Pacers are making the Nuggets work for this win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo taking it to Granger . :clap:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pacers pull back to a 99 tie game. However we have Melo!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo Clutch Baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony with a clutch jumper!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Peja Brick MELO CLUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

What'd I say? 

Nugs 106 actually 101
Pacers 101 acutally 99

Nice!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

is there anybody playing better than melo right now? the easy answer is no


----------



## Peetus (Apr 4, 2005)

Melo is clutch. How many games has he won or sent to overtime with a last second jumper? Tonight's was after a game in which Melo shot only so-so, the crowd in Indiana was going nuts and he still has the ice in his veins to nail the shot with 2 seconds left. 

If you need to make a game winning shot, first I'd give it to Kobe, but a close second I'd have to say Melo.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

when its one point or less, I would go for Melo. Great, not surprising any more :biggrin:


----------

